# What are these ports for? (pic)



## Savage Crusher (Dec 21, 2011)

Possibly antenna ports for a wireless card


----------



## Savage Crusher (Dec 21, 2011)

Or they could be coaxial cable ends for a cable tv card.


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Crusher! Since your post I've been Googling those two things and I think you are correct. It almost looks like someone bought this pc, installed that port, then returned it. The installation doesn't look very neatly done.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

1-800-www-dell

I have a Dell Latitude E6500 laptop. It doesn't have those co-xial ports nor does any other computer, regular tower or lap top, I've ever had. You might seriously want to call Dell because if it is an add on and someone returned it than it shouldn't have been sold again. The warranty also may now be void because they may think you did it. 

Call and find out.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Savage Crusher said:


> Possibly antenna ports for a wireless card


+1 for the wifi antennae. My tower has 'em. I bought it from a person who di'nt have access to cable. Comes in handy, when I can't afford my cable bill ;-)


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Typically a wireless card on the back of a PC would only have one co-ax, but an antenna would have two.

Then again, an antenna typically wouldn't have led lights.

Go to start menu, control panels, system, device manager.

Click on network adapters. If it's wireless then you'll have two entries here. 

If it's a tv tuner card, then it will probably show up under display adapters, but it might be an add-on to the primary video card.


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pyper, here's what it says: 

Network adapters:


Broadcom Netlink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
DW1525 (802.11n) WLAN PCIe Card
Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
["This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)"]
Display adapters:

ATI Radeon HD 4200


----------



## Savage Crusher (Dec 21, 2011)

I did a quick google search on the dw1525 wlan card - http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqQOKpUE0Usc4FkrBN(epP79gg~~_35.JPG

That appears to be your mystery device.


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: That's it, Crusher! How in the world did you find that picture!? I've been searching _dw1525 wlan card_ for another site that describes what it's for, but only find talk about driver downloads.

Never mind I found them (on eBay). Thanks!


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Before twisted pair, Cat 5 came into use for networks, coaxial cables were used and were connected to these ports.
There were two types of networks. A ring network or a star network. On a ring network two ports were required to maintain the continuity of the ring! :thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Wildie said:


> Before twisted pair, Cat 5 came into use for networks, coaxial cables were used and were connected to these ports.
> There were two types of networks. A ring network or a star network. On a ring network two ports were required to maintain the continuity of the ring! :thumbsup:


Incorrect on that about coaxial going to those ports. It has already been stated that it is Wifi, not bnc token ring. If it was, it would have only one connection point, and it would be a bnc connector, not a screw on. Plus for the wifi antenna, the ports are smaller than the ones used for tv.


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> .... Plus for the wifi antenna, the ports are smaller than the ones used for tv.


True. Just checked them out. They are way smaller than TV ports.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Usually they are RP-SMA connectors. http://www.ehow.com/list_7252491_wifi-antenna-connector-types.html


----------

